# SKIPPY AIRFLOW? Found Today



## stoney (Jun 29, 2020)

Just brought this home today. Solid, no holes, a couple of real small dents.


----------



## bike (Jun 29, 2020)

I think it is called a desoto...


----------



## stoney (Jun 29, 2020)

bike said:


> I think it is called a desoto...




Thanks Paul, that does sound familiar


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

Not a Desoto.  You got it right the first time.  It is a Skippy.  Nice wagon .  The wheels and caps are out there!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice score! That’s a rare bird!
Skippy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Jun 29, 2020)

POTENTIAL!!COOL.......


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

stoney said:


> Just brought this home today. Solid, no holes, a couple of real small dents.
> 
> View attachment 1220576
> 
> ...



Nice wagon! I love these 30's streamline wagons (and trikes). I'm not sure if the faux headlight caps have been reproduced for these but other than finding some wheels and hubcaps this should be a straightforward restoration project. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 30, 2020)

I just noticed it still has the battery tray underneath.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

stoney said:


> I just noticed it still has the battery tray underneath.



I believe there were two versions of this wagon. One had electric lights and one had the faux caps like yours. They may have equipped all of them with a battery tray? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 30, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe there were two versions of this wagon. One had electric lights and one had the faux caps like yours. They may have equipped all of them with a battery tray? V/r Shawn




It looks like there is actual little light bulb sockets. Tried to get a good picture. 1st picture is battery tray side, 2nd picture is back side of light socket.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

My bad! Looking at it closer it does appear to have the sockets for lights. The lenses wouldn't be too hard to have made but the bezels may be a different story! V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 30, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My bad! Looking at it closer it does appear to have the sockets for lights. The lenses wouldn't be too hard to have made but the bezels may be a different story! V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn for your thoughts. You had me doubting myself. I thought I had seen sockets.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 30, 2020)

The headlight buckets could be metal spun on a lathe.


----------



## stoney (Jun 30, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The headlight buckets could be metal spun on a lathe.




Thank you. Also, I believe your cast iron toy truck is out for delivery today.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 30, 2020)

stoney said:


> Thank you. Also, I believe your cast iron toy truck is out for delivery today.



Just got it.
Very nice!
Thanks!


----------



## stoney (Jun 30, 2020)

Your welcome, thank you


----------



## Juan G (Jul 1, 2020)

stoney said:


> Just brought this home today. Solid, no holes, a couple of real small dents.
> 
> View attachment 1220576
> 
> ...





1motime said:


> Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?
> 
> View attachment 1182014
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan G (Jul 1, 2020)

My buddy found this Gem while back


----------

